# trying to go deep.....



## dadymat (Aug 8, 2009)

I am going to Port A 7-15 thru 7-20 and was trying to find a offshore charter but Im learning that most cant carry more than 6 guests, I have 7-8 in my party and really hate the party boats .....some have suggested guides that have two captains and two boats, but I havent found any......

anyone know of a solutions that dont involve the party boats I could research?....all help is appreciated...


----------



## 1born2fish (Oct 6, 2013)

Look up capt Arthur Serrano with Hot Spot fishing charters 512-748-4857


----------



## dadymat (Aug 8, 2009)

1born2fish said:


> Look up capt Arthur Serrano with Hot Spot fishing charters 512-748-4857


ive seen his page, it say 1-6 people....


----------

